# Iman cosmetics



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello beautiful people!

Just wanted to see if anyone here has tried Iman Cosmetics. I'm especially interested in their stick foundation since is suppose to have a matte finish.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 27, 2018)

No help here, but I just wanted to say that I like the lip products from Iman. I cannot find a color match for me in any formula of her foundation. Everything is too red or too dusty. From experience though, the stick does have a matte finish.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jan 12, 2020)

Hum absolutely not I didn't used any products of Iman comsmetic so don't know about it too much


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Apr 30, 2021)

I like the lip products from Iman. I continuously use their product. Most probably the stick does have a matte finish.


----------

